

Tracking Assets in the Production of “Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within” (2002) - akavel
http://practical-scheme.net/docs/gdc2002.html

======
serf
crazy to imagine the costs of 50 terabytes of storage in 1997. (also the pace
at which those assets were probably loaded, sheesh)

if anyone has any clue, i'd love to know what the equivalent cost for that
storage would've been.

~~~
qbrass
[http://www.mkomo.com/cost-per-gigabyte](http://www.mkomo.com/cost-per-
gigabyte)

